
Brilliant: Lord Christopher Monckton (if you follow the global warming debate) - nice1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2zaPCYgovg&feature=PlayList&p=BC2D71C7AB28A6C8&index=0&playnext=1
======
mr_eel
Oh god, what a waste. This is basically some old toff having a whinge. He's
trying to turn the debate on global warming into a political football — for
example he ignored the core issues to start banging on about lefties, atheists
and how Al Gore won't talk to him. Boo hoo.

As soon as he takes a break from his rather childish needling, the first thing
he talks about is the Medieval Warm Period. Ugh. I agree with him on one
point, people should do their own research. In particular people should
investigate the MWP and do so in broad context i.e. look at the temperatures
over a longer period of time and particularly in comparison to recent years.

